# استفتاء عن رايكم فى عماره انا رسمتها ومعرفه رايكم لانه مهم جدا بالنسبه لى



## فرعون العماره (10 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله ارحمن الرحيم
انا هانى مهندس بس لسه بتعلم 
ارجو منكم تقيم هذه العماره
فعلا رايكم مهم بالنسبه لى والف شكر على رايكم وارجو الافاده لانى لسه بتعلم​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=3372&d=1144694001​


----------



## Bara (11 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي فرعون العماره قد ( تحتمل نعم او لا ) افيدك من خلال سكتش قمت بعمله بشكل سريع جدا لتوضيح بعض النقاط وارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## merma (11 أبريل 2006)

انا شايفه انها حلوى متاخدش رأى بجد عشان انا تخصص كميا بس بلاش لون البستاج عشان مش بحبه


----------



## فرعون العماره (11 أبريل 2006)

*Bara فعلا انا معتز برايك*

Bara فعلا انا معتز برايك لكن تعليقك على التماثل ده مجرد وجهه نظر ياعنى مثلا كلامك صح ولكن الواجهه الى انا رسمتها فعلا اكثر جمالا من الى انت رسمتها فى الاسكتش انا مش بتباها برسمى ولكن انا عاوز تناسق بيسن رايك وتعليقك 
لان التماثل الى عندى احلى من التنوع الى عندك
لكن شرا على اهتمامك بيه وارجوك كون معايا دايما


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (11 أبريل 2006)

أخي فرعون العمارة تصميمك رائع جدا ً وبالنسبة للتماثل التام فهذه مجرد وجهات نظر
وكل ٌ يتبع المدرسة التي تعلم فيها أو اقتنع بها , لكن لدي ملحوظة وهي عدم ظهور الخط 
الفاصل أو المحور بين الشكلين بشكل واضح , قد يكون الحل أن يكون المحور مصمت 
وبارز مع وضع فتحات مميزة صغيرة .
كل ما أقوله مجرد وجهة نظر والعمارة عمرها ماكانت رياضيات لنقول هذا خطأ وهذا صح!!
ويبقى تصميمك ابداعي ورائع :14: 
وربي يسعدك يارب


----------



## Bara (12 أبريل 2006)

اخي عبد الناصر 
انا اختلف معك بشكل كبير جدا وخصوصا عند قولك التصميم رائع (وهذا رأي الشخصي ) كونك اعتبرت ان التصميم لا يحمل اي مشكله وبذلك تطلب من اخي (م.فرعون ) ان يستمر على هذا النهج دون الحاجه الى محاولة التطوير والسعي الى انتاج بدائل جديده قد تقوده الى تشكيل معماري اجمل وتغني مخزونه التصميمي بابداعات جديده تقوده الى التميز 
بصراحه سبب اختلافي معك هو :
انا ضعيف في التصميم ( والذي يؤكد ذلك رأي المهندس فرعون بالسكتش الذي ارفقته له واقدر له صراحته المفيد جدا بالنسبة لي ) وكنت في الجامعه ابذل مجهود كبير للحصول على علامه جيده في مادة التصميم ولكن تبين لي شيئ مهم جدا وهو ان زملائي كان لهم دور كبير في عدم تقويم مسيرتي التصميميه وذلك من خلال استمرار مجاملتهم لي بقولهم ( مشروعك جميل..روعه.. ) كونهم لا يريدون ان يثبطوا من عزيمتي او بسبب روح المنافسه التي يشتهر بها طلاب العماره ولكن هذا الحرص ادى الى ابعادي عن الحقيقه وحرمي من الفائده التي قد اجدها في الاراء النقديه المختلفه والتي قد تغني الاسلوب التصميمي الذي اقوم به . لذلك كان الحلم الذي اتمناه خلال دراستي هو وجود شخص يكون صادق في انتقاده لمشاريعي مما يدفعني الى الاستمرار في التطوير والبحث عن الافضل .

اخي المهندس (فرعون العماره ) اتمنى لك التوفيق من كل قلبي واشكرك على تقبلك لمشاركتي واتمنى لك التميز في كل المجالات . :56:


----------



## المهندس / بندر (12 أبريل 2006)

مع براء 100 %


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (13 أبريل 2006)

بارا  

لم اعتبر التصميم نهائي ولا يحمل أي مشكلة فقط نوهت بخصوص التماثل بإنه على حسب تخرج المعماري من أي مدرسة أو من تحت أي مهندس معماري فقط 
ولقد لاحظت عليه مايلاحظ على مدرسة التماثل وهو لا بد من وجود محور واضح للمبنى 
أما مدرسة غير التماثل لهم ملاحظات كثيرة على تصميم أخينا فرعون :81: 
والتقدم والتطوير والتبييض والوصل للقمة لايحصل إلا بالاجتهاد وانتقاد النفس أولا ً 
عموما ً لا أحد يملك الكمال ولا أقل منه بقليل في مجال العمارة فالعمارة مجال واسع لانستطيع 
حصره برأيي أو رأيك , مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## shrek (13 أبريل 2006)

على العموم جهدك مشكور


----------



## ابو رنيم (5 يونيو 2006)

اخي الفرعون الصغير وارجو مع حملك للاسم ان تستفيد فعلا من روائع العمارة الفرعونية لانها اسس تصميمية عالية جدا المهندس براء كان صادقا معك جدا هو حاول ان ينقلك لمرحلة اعلي بالبعد عن التماثل لاظهار قوة التصميم ولكن الي الامام فالانسان يتعلم بالممارسة اكثر من الدراسة الاكاديمية وعلي فكرة اسكتش الاخ براء ممتاز (مصمم ديكور)


----------



## بسنت (5 يونيو 2006)

اسمع يا فرعون واجهتك كويسة بس هقولك نصايح تتبعها عند تصميم الواجهات
الواجهات نوعين اما مبنيه علي الكتل او علي المستويات
يعني اذا المسقط الافقي مش مساعد علي تكوين كتل يبقي نكون مستويات ممكن عن طريق تغيير الالوان او ال material
اقولك بقي ايه المشكلة في التماثل عموما انه تلقائيا بيخلي العين ما تشوفش غير نص الشكل بس
استخدام التماثل في العمارة استعماله بيبقي في اضيق الحدود الا مثلا لو كانت الوظيفة بتلزم التماثل
وعلي العموم ربنا يوفقك وقريب هبعتلك موضوع حلو اوي بيتكلم عن كيفية تصميم الواجهات


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (5 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مع براء 100 % .........

اما فرعون العمارة فاتمنى له كل التوفيق ........................ ولكن المهم في هذا المنتدى وضع الاراء وليس الشكر والثناء فقط

ملاحظاتي على التصميم هي الاتي:
_بالنسبة للالوان المستخدمه والتدرجات الموجوده فيها ...... عادة ما يصعب تنفيذها وخاصة اذا تم التفكير في الماده المستخدمه في تشطيب الواجهات.
_الالوان الموجوده يبدوا انه مجرد تلوين بواسطة برنامج الفوتوشوب او مثيله ... وهذا يبعد الطالب كثيرا عن واقعية تصميمه ويبعده عن مظهر التصميم الحقيقي في الواقع ... ولهذا لايحبذ استخدام الوان الفوتوشوب ولكن يمكن الاستعانه بادخال اللون الطبيعي و هذا سهل الان بوجود المواد وصور ملونه لها في البروشورات والانترنت وخلافه.
_ قضية التماثل هي مسألة نسبية من حيث وجوب تواجدها من عدمه .. وهي مسألة يطول الحديث عنها ... ولكن ما اعتقده هو انه يجب على المعماري ان يسأل نفسه هل التماثل خدمه وخدم التصميم ام انه فقط سهل عليه العمل بل وانقص من احتمالية الابداع فيه.
_ اخيرا بالنسبة لاخي فرعون ... انصحك بان تمسح من قاموس لغتك كلمة "رسمتي اكثر جمالا" ... لان المسألة اختلاف وجهات نظر .. ودليل ذلك انني اشاهد الرسمتين وارى ان الاسكتش افضل بالنسبة لي بينما زوجتي بجانبي كانت تخالفني الرأي وتقول ان رسمتك افضل واكثر ترتيبا ... وهذا دليل على اختلاف وجهات النظر.

بالتوفيق


----------



## zeyad (6 يونيو 2006)

nice facade Bara ...well done


----------



## خالد صلاح (8 يونيو 2006)

اجمل ما في العرب هي اسطمبات الكلام .. والتي تشبه الي حد كبير اسطمبات الفرش التي كنا نستعملها في الكلية .. ولن نتعلم ابدا معني نقد موضوعي قد يفيد المنتقد في حقه قبل ان يفيد الناقد
التصميم مهلهل وبدائي ولا يحمل اي دراسة معمارية او فنية .. اختيار بدائي يفتقد حتي للذوق في الالوان .. تماثل ناتج عن فقر المعالجة وليس الاتزان .. خلط ناجم عن الجهل بالطرز المعمارية وتاريخ العمارة .. اسلوب اخراج يحتاج للمراجعه الف مرة حتي يمكن ان يكون مقبول ....ز وهناك من يقول ان التصميم رائع 
الاخ براء حاول توضيح وجهة نظر علي حياء وافتقدت الي الشجاعه في نقد ما هو معروض اساسا للنقد وقد تضمن الحل الذي عرضه ما تراجع عن قوله .. استخدام الكتل في التعبير .. التركيز علي الظل والنور في ابراز جمال الكتب .. النسب المعمارية الواضحة والمقرؤة والمفهومة ... البعد عن ملصقات العمارة التي اصبحت اسهل طريقة للتصميم المعماري بتجميعها ولصقها علي الواجهة .. اي واجهة ..
الاتزان القوي دون اللجوء الي سذاجة التماثل لحل هذه المشكلة ..
ولنبتعد ولو لفترة عن شماعه المدارس المعمارية وان العمارة فن وكل فنان له رؤيته فهذا كلام فارغ


----------



## خالد صلاح (8 يونيو 2006)

*وجهة نظر*

لن نتعلم ابدا نحن العرب معني النقد الموضوعي .. والافضل من ذلك اننا اصبح عندنا اسطمبات كلامية مثل اسطمبات الفرش التي كنا نستعملها بالكلية 
واجهة روعه ... تصميم جميل .... فعلا فعلا ممتازة ..... محهود مشكور ..
الواجهة تفتقد الي مباديء التصميم المعماري .. لا علاقات بين الكتل ولا كتل من الاصل .. بساطة في التعبير تعدت حد السذاجة والاستهتار ..فقر في المعالجة المعمارية وتكرار مصفوفي للعناصر .. خلط في استخدام عناصر المعالجة ناجم عن جهل بالطرز المعمارية وتاريخ العمارة .. اختيار للالوان يفتقد الي الدراسة والتذوق .. اخراج قد يستدعي اعادة دراسة سنوات عديدة في العمارة والاظهار المعماري .. ثم تجد من يقول روعه في منتهي الجمال .. ولعل هذا هو السبب في ضياع قيم معمارية كبيرة وانتشار واجهات الملصقات والتي يقوم اصحابها بتصميمها مثلما تصمم افيشات الافلام بلصق صور من كل مكان وزمان علي مستطيل فتصبح واجهة ..
الواجهة المعده بواسطة براء عبرت عما خجل صاحبها ان يقوله او جبن عنه ..
تعبير قوي بالكتل والظل والنور .. استعراض لعضلات المعماري في تحقيق الاتزان في الواجهة دون اللجوء الي سذاجة التماثل .. تنوع في استخدام العناصر المعمارية واثراء للواجهه باختلاف الخامة والملمس .. خط سماء واضح اعطي للواجهة رشاقة افتقدنها نسبها الاصلية .. الوان واخراج لم يضعف الفكرة ان لم يزيدها قوة ..
وفي النهاية فانني ارجو وان نبتعد ولو لفترة زمنيه عن شماعه المدارس المعمارية وان العمارة فن ولكل فنان اسلوبه .. دعوا هذا للرسامين وانحاتين اما من يمس عملهم اليومي ملايين الناس الذين يسكنون ويعملون ويشاعدون هذه الاعمال فليرتبطوا اكثر بالعلم والخبرة 
وبالمناسبة ارجو ان يذكر لي احدكم اسم المدرسة التي تعتمد التماثل والاخري التي لا تعتمده ....
وعموما هذه وجهة نظر........


----------



## المعماري (8 يونيو 2006)

خالد صلاح قال:


> التصميم مهلهل وبدائي ولا يحمل اي دراسة معمارية او فنية .. اختيار بدائي يفتقد حتي للذوق في الالوان .. تماثل ناتج عن فقر المعالجة وليس الاتزان .. خلط ناجم عن الجهل بالطرز المعمارية وتاريخ العمارة .. اسلوب اخراج يحتاج للمراجعه الف مرة حتي يمكن ان يكون مقبول ....ز وهناك من يقول ان التصميم رائع



اتفق مع كلام خالد صلاح..................

وبما انك اخي فرعون العمارة مازلت في طور التعليم..................((( ابتعد عن الكلاسيكة))) 
.................................. فهي ليست عمارة............................................................
................................... وفن مستعار موروث .......................................................


----------



## tassa1252002 (24 يوليو 2006)

اخى فرعون العمارة العمارة الحديثة .اصبحت تهتم بالتوزيع الكتلى فانت لم تجتهد كثيرا او ان تحاول التفكير فى ابتكار ماهو مثير لاعجاب بل حاولت ان تحدث شى فى الفراغ الكبير بين الكتل الثلاثة مع شكرى


----------



## kharbouchi (24 يوليو 2006)

c'est bien faits continue pour allez loin


----------



## essa2000eg (25 يوليو 2006)

براحة شويه ياعم خالد انت كده سديت نفس الراجل كلامك كان شديد اوى ومعناه انه يروح يشتغل مندوب فى شركة بسكوت ويبطل هندسه دى اول محاوله من الراجل وبعدين فى الاول والاخر العمارة وجهات نظر 
اما الاخ المصمم الواجهه بصراحه محتاجه مراجعه منك لانها ليس لها طابع واضح وفى راى الخاص لابد ان يكون هناك طابع واضح مميز ولنترك نظام الكوكتيل حت تضح الفكرة والتعبير 
لى ملاحظه خاصة المهندس عبد الناصر رايه بيفكرنى بافكار زميل عزيز بنفس الاسم كان فى هندسه 6 اكتوبر فى مصر ارجو الافاده


----------



## وردة المعمارية (7 سبتمبر 2006)

my dear brother, u need to work harder &by working on ur hand skills & reading in the philosophy of architecture & thats good that you are evolving & considering others opinions.wish you good luck & im with Bara in every word.u r so solid ..you can be an engineer but not yet an architect


----------



## يام يام (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ma3 baraa 100/100


----------



## فادي ابو فادي (9 سبتمبر 2006)

خالد صلاح وصلت و ما قصرت و لو اني شعرت انك منفعل زيادة يعني احسست انك حتطلع من الشاشة انما انا اتفق معك بأن التماثل بالتصميم نسميه بالبداية هو نصف تصميم و استغرب من الفرعون الصغير على رده على الباشا براء العسل اللي اهتم كثيرا انه يقدم المساعدة و قام عامل تصميم اكثر من رائع اسكتش ليوضح الفكرة بتاعته فلازم نقوله شكرا جدا على مساعدتك حتى نعطي مجال لاي حد عنده روح التعاون ان يساعدنا بعدين حسب كلامك انت لسة في اول المشوار و الواحد يفضل يتعلم حتى يأخذ الله عز و جل أمانته​


----------



## ARCHI-LAB (9 سبتمبر 2006)

انا مع الاخ خالد و ان هاجمة البعض لشدة و حدة كلامة 
فهو شخص غيور علي مهنتة ورسالة كمعماري 

اما بنسبة لbara لك الشكر علي الاسكتش الجميل و لاكن اراجعة في شيء انه ليس بالضرورة ان تكون لدي مهارة يدوية حتي تكون لدي مهارة في التصميم 
ان ادوات التصميم كثيرة و لا اقلل او اشيد باحدها لكل واحد له الحق فستخدام ما يراة المناسب لة 

و لفرعون العمارة اري ان واجها و بدون زعل هي مجرد تجميع لشوية بلوكات اوتوكاد للذلك اقول لك نفس ما قاله وردة المعمارية

you can be an engineer but not yet an architect


----------



## النائف (9 سبتمبر 2006)

اذا تبيني اعلق حط لي البلانات ، لاني اعتقد ان العمارة او اي عمل معماري يقصد به بالمقام الاول ( الببلك ) اي المستخدمين ، وليس المارين بجانب المبنى 
ارجو ان تاخذي رايي بصدر رحب 
اخوك النائف


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (9 سبتمبر 2006)

انا ما زلت عند رأيي ايها الاخوة الاعزاء......اذا كان صاحب المشاركة لا يكترث بالرد فلم كل هذا الوقت والمجهود الضائع والذي يبدو ان المطلوب ان يستفيد منه لا يهتم من الاساس.......هذا مجرد رأي


----------



## ISL (9 سبتمبر 2006)

محاولة طيبة منك يا عزيزي: ولكن من وجهة نظري ان رسمك او تصميمك للعمارة مبالغ فية, لان العندسة امعمارية لا تكون باظهار الجمال فقط وانما تكلفة تنفيذ العناصر الانشائية كبير التكلفة

هذا بالاضافة انني ارى ان نسبة توزيع الفراغات والغرف غير كافي من رسمك للعمارة, اسلوبك للتماثل جيد ولكن مبالغ فيه


----------



## saifeddeen (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*أنا مع الزميل خالد صلاح فيما قاله نقدا لما شاهدنا *

*و لكن لماذا لا تستخدم أخانا الكريم شبكة الإنترنت لمزيد من البحث و الإطلاع على كل ما هو قديم و جديد فى علم و فن العمارة و أرجو أن يكون نقدنا هذا بناءا و ليس هداما خصوصا و أنك فى بداية الطريق مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق ( طريق الألف ميل يبدأ دائما بخطوة )*


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (12 ديسمبر 2006)

والله براء معماري 100% اسكتشك حلو بالمره .. اخوي فرعون اتمنى لك التوفيق وين المساقط


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (12 ديسمبر 2006)

انا ما زلت عند رأيي ايها الاخوة الاعزاء......اذا كان صاحب المشاركة لا يكترث بالرد فلم كل هذا الوقت والمجهود الضائع والذي يبدو ان المطلوب ان يستفيد منه لا يهتم من الاساس.......اقترح اغرق الموضوع لعدم اهتمام صاحبه بالرد حتي علي المشاركين................هذا رأيي الشخصي


----------



## MOOH (13 ديسمبر 2006)

ليس من خطأ في ستخدام السمترية في الواجهات أو المساقط وإن كنت أرى أنه من أصعب التصاميم استخدام السمترية أو التناظر لأنها تحتاج إلى دراسة عميقة وفكر واسع وإذا تحدثنا عن هذا الموضوع فهو بحر وذوق أيضا فالتناظر نوعان تناظر متماثل و غير متماثل. 
وعلى كل ...
الأخ فرعون أقول له بما أنك نهجت منهج التناظر فعليك بدراسة العناصر بشكل دقيق وليس تعبأت فراغات وتغطية شبابيك،
وأدعوك حقيقة إلى البعد عن الإقتباس الغير مدروس فهذه العناصر المستخدمة لها ابعاد ذهبية للحصول على تصاميم رائعة وخاصة ما يتعلق بعناصر العمارة الرومانية وغيرها ، 
وأيضا ابتعد عن الخلط الغير منطقي في العناصر .
وفكر جيد في الألوان قبل اداجها.
وعلى كل حاول التوسع أكثر والتأمل فهي خطوة للتميز ولاتنظر غلى هذا النقد بالمزعج بل دافع للإصلاح ونتمنى لك التوفيق.
وأتوقع قليل من الجهد سوف تغير كثييييييرا من هذا التصميم.


----------



## ثعلب _الصحراء (30 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
بصراحة التصميم ضعيف ولايمتلك صلة مكانية حسب رأيي المتواضع 

ثانيا ...هو الفلكلور المصري والعمارةالاسلامية قليلة حتى ديستعير عناصر من عصر النهضة الي بصراحة اراه رتيب بسبب التناظر والتوازن من ناحية الواجهات والمخططات ايضا 

ثالثا... الاخ فرعون مركز على الزخرفات والزركشات اكثر من تركيزه على الكتل المعمارية مثلا

رابعا.... غير موفق باختيار الالوان باعتبارها لاتعبر عن المواد المستخدمة بانهاء الواجهات

مع تمنياتي بلموفقية والنجاح


----------



## Ahmad R (30 مايو 2007)

لاتعليق حتى ارى المساقط


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (30 مايو 2007)

الاخ احمد 
للاسف لن تري المساقط لان صاحب الموضوع الاصلي اختفي في ظروف غامضة


----------



## ساهرة العمارة (30 مايو 2007)

اخي فرعون العمارة اول شي ما عرفنا هي عمارة شنو (الوظيفة) يعني عمارة تجارية سكنية ادارية .....................الخ
المهم نفرض انها عمارة سكنية اول شي تكوين الطابق الارضي بعيد جدا عن بقية الطوابق
وثانيا لا تحس انه هذا لتكوين جديد اي انه كان لازم تستخدم عناصر توحي بزمناا هذا
والالوان غير متناسقة وخاصة لون الاخض
واكو عناصر تفهمنا اكثر مثلا الظل والظلال وعناصر محيطة واي شي يخدم الشكل
ونتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## امير الشاعري (26 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم.......

انا لم ارى في تصميمك سوى كتله معماريه بسيطه جدا وعامل لها كوبي (نسخ) او حاطط مرايا على الجانب الاخر لتظهر شكل انت تود الوصول اليه..هاد مجرد رايي ..ويرجع الامر في النهايه لك...ولكن اخي مشروعك جيد في انه العماره تكون على نفس النسق...ومشكور اخي على جهودك والى الافضل..........


----------



## basics_int (14 يوليو 2008)

براء الاسكتش تبعك رائع جدا وفيه حس معماري رائع ، والتماثل يستخدم في مباني معينة مثل مبنى محكمة لاظهار العدالة او في مبنى موقعه في نهاية محور مهم جدا ... ارجو من الشباب النقد البناء وليس المجاملة 
اخوكم هيثم


----------



## mohamed2009 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (6 أكتوبر 2009)

100%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%


----------



## فرعون العماره (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جدا بجد لكل حد ادلى برايه فى العماره الى كنت رسمتها زمان وعاوز اقول ان الموضوع ده كان وانا فى اولى هندسه ياعنى عام 2005 والسنه دى 2009 انا اتخرجت بس عاوز اقول انى فعلا هاجمتك يامهندس براء وانا متاسف فى ده لكنه كاان دفاعا عن التعب بجد شكرا لكل من شارك فى الموضوع واتمنى نقد اقوى فى كل موضوع لان (الحاجه ام الاختراع)


----------



## مرمروز (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mah236 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مستريورك (4 ديسمبر 2009)

حفظك الله


----------



## بلال مجدي أحمد (7 ديسمبر 2009)

المهندس براء كتب كل ما هو مفيد ومختصر


----------



## م.م.عماد (8 ديسمبر 2009)

التماثل وجهات نظر ولكن
اولا : حاول اظهار كتلك لان هناك احساس بان الواجهه ضعيفه معماريا 
ثانيا:المدخل ضعيف جدا فالمدخل من العناصر الاساسية التى تظهر مشروعك وجماله
وفى


----------



## م.م.عماد (8 ديسمبر 2009)

وفى النهايه مشكور على مجهودك الجميل


----------



## Mohamed MG HAGRAS (26 ديسمبر 2009)

great sketch bara..


----------



## السيد المصرى (9 يناير 2010)

gooooo00000000000oooooooooooood


----------



## م.بوليانا (28 يناير 2010)

جهود طيبة


----------



## بودة18 (4 مارس 2010)

تصميمك جميل وكن وثاق من نفسك وجيد انك بتاخد راى الاخرين علشان تطور وبالنسبة لطالب كتير جميل وان شاء الله لما تتخرج اكيد هطلع مشاريع كتير حلوة لكن طور فى نفسك وشوف مشاريع كتير احنا هنفضل طول عمرنا نطور فى نفسنا حتى لما نتخرج ونشتغل وربنا معاك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khabdo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورة حاولي التخلص من التناضر


----------



## فتى الكهول (7 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يوفقك ... تصميم جميل ..


----------



## م_عبد الرحمن عزيز (8 مايو 2011)

معلوماتك كتير مهمه يا م_ براء
وشكرا (فرعون ) على طرح الموضوع


----------



## arch_hamada (11 مايو 2011)

*مجهود رائع الف شكر*​


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

أحسنت يا براء


----------

